# Funny Persian ...



## ARTESH (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't know if anyone, here, understands Farsi, but I would write some funny Persian jokes, from telegram and other places.

Let's go ...


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 16, 2017)

‏به تاجر اماراتى گفتم نقطه قوت كشورتون اينه كه از كل تاريخ و مشاهيرتون فيلم وعكس رنگى داريد، اولش ذوق كرد ولى چند دقیقه بعدش متوجه شد چى گفتم...


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 16, 2017)

تنها کسی که بهم گفت:
I LOVE YOU
عروسک دخترخالم بود!
اونم باید فشارش میدادم تا بگه...!!! 
میفهمی؟
فشار...... تحت فشار و به زور بود که گفت!


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 16, 2017)

‏یه بارم رفتم کافه، یه لیوان آب پرتقال سفارش دادم ده هزار تومن.بعدش جلو چشمم سن ایچ ۶ تومنی رو باز کرد و یه لیوان ریخت داد بهم


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 16, 2017)

‏خدا کنه واقعا هر سلام ۶۰ ، ۷۰ تا ثواب داشته باشه!
خیلی روش حساب کردم ، در واقع تنها توشه آخرتمه


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 16, 2017)

‏نسل ما باگ خلقته؛ نه دين داره نه بى دينه، نه خوشبختِ نه بدبخت، نه راضى نه ناراضى، نه سازشگر نه عصيانگر...خنثى ترين نسل تاريخيم!!!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2017)

No, cannot read Farsi. But I can write my name in it, although I have no idea how to do that on a computer 
Long ago I've tried to learn the Farsi writing, but I forgot since then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 19, 2017)

Marcel = مارسل

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2017)

Very good Geo, which translation machine did that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 19, 2017)

I just typed English to Farsi(Persian) into Google Search which took me to Google Translate

Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2017)

Well, it is correct as far as I can see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Sep 19, 2017)

so Artesh's post number 6 translates to;

"Our generation is boggy; it has no religion, no baldness, no luck nor miserable, no satisfaction, no dissatisfaction, no compromise, no rebellious ... the most disadvantaged generation of history"

maybe something was lost in the translation.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2017)

Hmmm, most translations of these posts don't make sense to me. Maybe I should ask my Iranian college to translate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 19, 2017)

The problem with Google Translate or any online translator is that it doesn't take into account the countries local dialects, slang etc. You want a nightmare, try translating Japanese using G.T.. You have to manually draw the character and then G.T. will give you suggestions, the more you draw, the more refined the suggestion will be. However....lord help you if you miss a dot or the stroke is at the wrong angle

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 25, 2017)

Marcel said:


> No, cannot read Farsi. But I can write my name in it, although I have no idea how to do that on a computer
> Long ago I've tried to learn the Farsi writing, but I forgot since then.



Hi dear Marsel.

Your name with Persian Alphabet, would be this:

In Standard Persian Keyboard,

The Letter "L" Stands for Persian Letter "M" م .

Letter H stands for آ or ا .

The letter V stands for R , ر .

S is for س,

And finally, letter G is for L , ل.

So, it would be:

LHVSG

مارسل.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 25, 2017)

parsifal said:


> so Artesh's post number 6 translates to;
> 
> "Our generation is boggy; it has no religion, no baldness, no luck nor miserable, no satisfaction, no dissatisfaction, no compromise, no rebellious ... the most disadvantaged generation of history"
> 
> maybe something was lost in the translation.....


Hi,

No problem with translation.

Thanks for Translation.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> ...So, it would be:
> 
> LHVG
> 
> مارسل.




It sounds like a name of a WW1 kite rather. Marcel if I were you I would stay with your Latin name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 25, 2017)

Wurger said:


> It sounds like a name of a WW1 kite rather. Marcel if I were you I would stay with your Latin name.


How about Russian ?

Марсел.

Вюргег.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 25, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> Hi dear Marsel.
> 
> Your name with Persian Alphabet, would be this:
> 
> ...


You know, about 20 years ago I had an Iranian girlfriend. She taught me how to write my name like that. I learned much more, but now, the girlfriend is long gone and the only things I still remember is a couple of very bad words and how to write my name in Farsi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Sep 25, 2017)

that's a lot more than I can speak


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 25, 2017)

Marcel said:


> You know, about 20 years ago I had an Iranian girlfriend. She taught me how to write my name like that. I learned much more, but now, the girlfriend is long gone and the only things I still remember is a couple of very bad words and how to write my name in Farsi


if you really like to learn Persian,
I can help you.
No problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 25, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> if you really like to learn Persian,
> I can help you.
> No problem.


Thanks for the offer. One of my closest colleagues is Iranian and in the other corridor we there is another Iranian colleague. So if I really want to I can ask them I suppose. Hammet actually taught me to play the Sitar (i think that's what the name is), a Persian lute. Great instrument. I still want him to do a song with my band. He still did not answer on that one

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 25, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Thanks for the offer. One of my closest colleagues is Iranian and in the other corridor there is another Iranian colleague. So if I really want to I can ask them I suppose. Hammet actually taught me to play the Sitar (i think that's what the name is), a Persian lute. Great instrument. I still want him to do a song with my band. He still did not answer on that one


That's good.

Do you have any video ?

I hope he agrees.

Awaiting for good news.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2017)

I get #6, it's pretty funny and could be said about some generations from a number of countries.

One of my coolest professors in college was Iranian. I'm really glad you have joined, we don't have a lot of members from that area of the world and it's always great to get different opinions about military stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 25, 2017)

Try these Persian Tounge Twisters:

سربازی سر بازی سرسره بازی سر سربازی را شکست.

شیش سیخ کباب سیخی شیش هزار.

شیشصد و شصت و شیش سه تا شیش داره.

قوری گل قرمزی.

صدای سنگین سکوت در سرسرا پیچیده بود.

بر او خم کرد چپ و چپ کرد راست ***** خروش از خم چرخ چاچی بخواست

خیزید و خز آرید که هنگام خزان است ***** باد خنک ز جانب خوارزم وزان است


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 26, 2017)

Another funny thing about Persian Language:

You can put up to 20 verbs in a sentence, and it would be ok.

Like This one that contains 19 verbs:

داشتم می رفتم دیدم گرفت نشست گفتم بذار بپرسم ببینم میاد نمیاد دیدم میگه نمی خوام بیام بذار برم بخوابم.

Try to translate this to your language with GT or any other translator.

I wish you best luck.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 26, 2017)

```
Google Translate reageert niet: probeer het opnieuw.
```

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 26, 2017)

Marcel
,

من هلندی / آلمانی بلد نیستم.

Man Hollandi / Almani ballad nistam.

I don't understand Dutch/ German.

But, that sentence is translated as:

I was going , I saw him sat , I said let me ask him, would he come or not. He answered: I don't want to come, just let me to go home and sleep.

Now, try to translate this.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 26, 2017)

من رفتم، دیدم او را نشسته، گفتم اجازه دهید از او بپرسم، او می آید یا نه. او پاسخ داد: نمی خواهم بیا، فقط اجازه دارم به خانه بروم و بخوابم.

Mine said (in Dutch) "Google translate is not reacting, please try again"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 26, 2017)

Marcel said:


> من رفتم، دیدم او را نشسته، گفتم اجازه دهید از او بپرسم، او می آید یا نه. او پاسخ داد: نمی خواهم بیا، فقط اجازه دارم به خانه بروم و بخوابم.
> 
> Mine said (in Dutch) "Google translate is not reacting, please try again"



it is very Formal and has lots of Grammar errors.

Most important differences:

1: man raftam : means I went.

Man dashtam miraftam, means I was going.

2- Didam oo ra neshasteh, this is wrong. In Persian, we don't have this type. But in Dari and Tajik, It's normal to use this type of writing.

3- and in Dutch ? Is yet not reacting ?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 26, 2017)

So from Persian to Dutch doesn't work. Translate chokes on that, probably because it's working with two very peculiar languages

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 26, 2017)

آدمیزاد موجود عجیبی است 
برای هدایتش صد و بیست و چهار هزار پیامبر کفایت نکرد
اما برای گمراه کردنش 
یک شیطان کافی بود...

----------------

The human being is strange.

To guide him, 124000 Prophets did not suffice.

But to mislead him, A devil was enough.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 26, 2017)

هر سربازی
در جیبهایش
در موهایش
و لای دکمه های یونیفورمش
زنی را به میدان جنگ می ‌برد
آمار کشته های جنگ
همیشه غلط بوده است
هر گلوله 
دونفر را از پا در می آورد
سرباز
و دختری که در سینه اش می‌ تپد...


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 26, 2017)

ایرانی ها تنها ملتی هستند که چهار زمان دارند 
۱- زمان گذشته
۲- زمان حال
۳- زمان آینده
۴- زمان شاه


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 12, 2017)

Persian, Arabic, Kurdish and all other languages that are written with Arabic Script, have Something interesting ...

1- Similar Letters .

In English, We have only one "Z".

But in Persian and Arabic, we have 4 different "Z"s.

Alphabetical order woud be:

1- ذ

Ḏāl - Wikipedia

2-ز

Zayin - Wikipedia

3- ض

Ḍād - Wikipedia

4- ظ

Ẓāʾ - Wikipedia

try to pronounce them !!! till i right next part.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2017)

Now that's pretty interesting. How many letters does Persian have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 12, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> Persian, Arabic, Kurdish and all other languages that are written with Arabic Script, have Something interesting ...
> 
> .


What I found interesting in Saudi Arabia is that firstly we call our numbers in the west "Arabic" when they are actually Persian. Secondly while the script is read from right to left the numbers are written down in the same way by both. Therefore someone reading an Arabic text comes to the lowest digit first like unit, tens, hundreds, thousands etc. Whereas in the west we read Thousands hundreds, tens, units.

How does an Arabic speaker read out a number?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 12, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Now that's pretty interesting. How many letters does Persian have?


Persian: 32 letters.

Arabic: ?

Modern Standard Arabic, a. k. a. Egyptian Arabic: 28 letters.

diffrence?

Persian has 4 Letters "CH, ZH, G, P".

in Persian we say "GaCH PaZH".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 12, 2017)

pbehn said:


> What I found interesting in Saudi Arabia is that firstly we call our numbers in the west "Arabic" when they are actually Persian. Secondly while the script is read from right to left the numbers are written down in the same way by both. Therefore someone reading an Arabic text comes to the lowest digit first like unit, tens, hundreds, thousands etc. Whereas in the west we read Thousands hundreds, tens, units.
> 
> How does an Arabic speaker read out a number?



Afew things you must know:

1- Persian is written in Arabic Script. BUT it is not a Semythic language.
2- Even a well educated native Persian Speaker can not Speak Arabic very good.

as an example, myself, i can only Conjugate simple past of a few Arabic Verbs.

and only Arabic sentence i know is:

ا تعلمین من هو ؟

wich means "Do you Know who is he?"

Arabic is not very Popular in Iran, due to both Historical and Political reasons, as well as very weak and Completly outdated Teaching system in Iran.

A Farsi / Persian Native Speaker, can not understand a daily speach in Arabic.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 12, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> Afew things you must know:
> 
> 1- Persian is written in Arabic Script. BUT it is not a Semythic language.
> 2- Even a well educated native Persian Speaker can not Speak Arabic very good.
> ...


ARTESH, I was only asking the basic principle. Is a translation of "three hundred and thirty three" into an Arabic script language the same or three and thirty and threehundred?

In Paris I worked with a young man from a place I knew as "IRAN" he was quite adamant that he came from Persia, he was Persian and proud of his Persian history, he had little to say about Iran so I completely understand what you are saying.

I speak English as a native speaker, and also French German and Italian. I have "bits" of other languages like Arabic Japanese Portuguese Polish Tagalog etc.

One question I frequently asked was what is "To be or not to be, that is the question" (From Shakespeare, Hamlet) when I heard the translations of these in French, German and Italian which I understand, they are not actually translations, just similar but not identical expressions. Since you are fluent in English and Persion try it? Translate "To be, or not to be--that is the question:" to Persian, then translate it back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 13, 2017)

pbehn said:


> 1- ARTESH, I was only asking the basic principle.
> 
> 2- Is a translation of "*three hundred and thirty three*" into an Arabic script language the same or three and thirty and threehundred?
> 
> ...


1- Hi, and sorry for delay.

2- Yes. I know what you asked. Your answer is the first one. Bolded and colored.

Since my Language is not Arabic, i can't help you with that.

Like Russian and Hungarian - Albanian and Russian - English and Hungarian - English and Russian -and so many other examples.

3- That's good.

4- Good. i've tried to learn French several years ago ... but i didn't like that. I like Balkan and Eastern European Languages. My Favorite ones are Romanian and Hungarian, due to Historical reasons. they've defeated Bloodthirsthy Ottoman Army. they didn't let Islam find a new place. i hope you or others can understand how important was it. also Polish and Czech, for their beatyfull Cartoons made my childhood.

5- one main reason to this, is the diffrent Grammar and Vocabolary system of each Language.

6- in Persian, it is same as in English:

Boodan ya naboodan , Soal ine.

To be, or not to be; that is the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

We have Words for "5 days ago" and "Five days after " in Persian.

The Words Are:

Pas Oon Yeki Pas Parirooz --- پس اون یکی پس پریروز

Oon Yeki Pas Parirooz --- اون یکی پس پریروز

Pas Parirooz --- پس پریروز

Parirooz --- پریروز

Dirooz --- دیروز

Emrooz --- امروز

Farda --- فردا

Pas Farda --- پس فردا

Pas -e Pas Farda --- پس پس فردا

Oon Yeki Pas Farda --- اون یکی پس فردا

Pas Oon Yeki Pas Farda --- پس اون یکی پس فردا

Also we have these Tongue Twister:

1- Dishab parishab, passparishab, sakht shabe sardi bood dishab

دیشب، پریشب، پس پریشب، شب سردی بود دیشب

2- Emshab shabe seshanbas, farda shabam seshanbas. In se se shabo oon se se shab, har se se shab seshanbas.

امشب شب سه شنبه اس، فردا شبم سه شنبس، این سه سه شب و اون سه سه شب، هر سه سه شب سه شنبه س

Do you have Such Words / Tongue Twisters in your Language ?

I know that Russians Have this, but I don't know the Words.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

One of the most difficult tongue twisters I know is:

The Sixth sick sheik's sixth sheep's sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

So try to this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> So try to this..
> 
> View attachment 469372


Lol Wurger, what is difficult in a persons mother tongue is usually impossible for a foreign speaker. My translator used to get a tight mouth and tongue after a few hours speaking, using muscles he never normally used to make English words.


This is a place name from Wales (honestly)

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> So try to this..
> 
> View attachment 469372



Hard is childish for this one !!!

Robat Salibi -ye Maghzam Pare Shod !!!

رباط صلیبی مغزم پاره شد !!!

رباط صلیبی = ACL = Anterior cruciate ligament - Wikipedia

مغز = Brain, Head

پاره شد = out of action, Disabled

Jomleh Sangin Bud, Yek Maah Estrahat!!!

جمله سنگین بود، یک ماه استراحت

The sentence was very heavy, one month off.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> So try to this..
> 
> View attachment 469372



Pleases Tarjomeh !

Please Translate it!


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

pbehn said:


> This is a place name from Wales (honestly)
> 
> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch



I just know that last Part is Pronounced as "GooGoosh" or maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

I had a colleague called Steve Llewellyn from Wales when working in Germany. The Germans re named him "Smith" because his name was so hard to remember and sounded nothing like the way it is written.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> I just know that last Part is Pronounced as "GooGoosh" or maybe I'm wrong.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNN3Cpnur1k_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> So try to this..
> 
> View attachment 469372


When i was very child,

i watched Viva Polska Chanel,

i was wondered what language they speak ? and what are they Saing ?

i just Remember this:

Wu Wu Wu Dat Viva Polska Dat Pe El

and A Q:

what is difrence between "Polski" and "Polska"?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> Pleases Tarjomeh !
> 
> Please Translate it!



In a grove of sorrel in Wrzeszcz clapping ticks in the rain,
a goldfinch whispers in a chink,
a puppy barks in Szczuczyn,
a bee squeals near Pszczyna,
a cricket whizzes at nut-tree,
and three robins and a caterpillar lug overcoats in Szypliszki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

pbehn said:


> I had a colleague called Steve Llewellyn from Wales when working in Germany. The Germans re named him "Smith" because his name was so hard to remember and sounded nothing like the way it is written.


Comparing to some of Polish Last Names, it is Nothing.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> ...what is difrence between "Polski" and "Polska"?



Gramatically, "Polski" is an adjective and "Polska" is a noun

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

And here some more...

1. Jerzy nie wierzy, że na wieży leży sto talerzy.
_Jerzy doesn't believe that one hundred plates are lying on the tower._

2. Jola lojalna, nielojalna Jola.
_Loyal Jola, disloyal Jola_

3. Król Karol kupił królowej Karolinie korale koloru koralowego.
_King Carol bought coral-coloured beads for queen Caroline._

4. Nie pieprz Pietrze wieprza pieprzem, bo przepieprzysz wieprza pieprzem.
_Peter, don’t pepper the pork with pepper because you’ll over-pepper the pork with pepper._

5. W czasie suszy, szosa sucha.
_In times of drought the road is dry._

6. W Szczebrzeszynie chrząszcz brzmi w trzcinie i Szczebrzeszyn z tego słynie.
_In Szczebrzeszyn a beetle sounds in the reeds and Szczebrzeszyn is famous for it._

7. Szedł Sasza suchą szosą, bo gdy susza szosa sucha.
_Sasha walked down the dry street because when there is drought the road is dry._

8. Pchła pchłę pchała, pchła płakała.
_A flea was pushing a flea, the flea was crying._

9. Ząb, zupa zębowa. Dąb, zupa dębowa.
_Tooth, tooth soup. Oak, oak soup._

10. Spadł bąk na strąk , a strąk na pąk. Pękł pąk, pękł strąk, a bąk się zląkł.
_A bumble-bee fell on a hull and a hull on a bud. The bud busted and the hull busted and a bumble-bee was frightened._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> Comparing to some of Polish Last Names, it is Nothing.



Tell me how to spell it Wurger

Double ell "E" double "U" "E" Double ell why "N"

Trying to tell someone how to spell it always turned to comedy and it is pronounced Klewelin (phonetically)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Tell me how to spell it Wurger
> 
> Double ell "E" double "U" "E" Double ell why "N"
> 
> Trying to tell someone how to spell it always turned to comedy and it is pronounced Klewelin (phonetically)




In English?


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> In English?


That was the basic problem. Wales has a language itself which has nothing to do with English. But Wales is part of the UK and all people speak English some being bi lingual. The Germans spoke perfect English in normal conversation but were suddenly confronted with a word from another word. The name is pronounced as it is in Welsh because it is his name Welsh is an ancient Celtic language with many guttural sounds.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

pbehn said:


> I had a colleague called Steve Llewellyn from Wales when working in Germany. The Germans re named him "Smith" because his name was so hard to remember and sounded nothing like the way it is written.


Grzegorz Brzęczyszczykiewicz

Try to prounounce this !!!

i don't know that it is a real one or no, But it is much harder than what you Said.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

pbehn said:


> That was the basic problem. Wales has a language itself which has nothing to do with English. But Wales is part of the UK and all people speak English some being bi lingual. The Germans spoke perfect English in normal conversation but were suddenly confronted with a word from another word. The name is pronounced as it is in Welsh because it is his name Welsh is an ancient Celtic language with many guttural sounds.




Oh. now grasped. There are still in Poland groups that use their own local dialects too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> Grzegorz Brzęczyszczykiewicz
> 
> Try to prounounce this !!!
> 
> i don't know that it is a real one or no, But it is much harder than what you Said.



Ha, ha ,ha.. that's true. It is not easy to pronounce this but for foreigners only. The forename and surname was used in a Polish comedy about WW2. I'll try to find that scene. Please give me some time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

ł , ą , ę ...

Even i don't know how to pronounce them.

I like Polish, Hungarian, Romanian, Estonian Languages.

They are hard, I know.

But they are Interested me to thenselves.

For many Reasons ...

Most of my childhood were made by Cartoons and movies of these countries.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> Grzegorz Brzęczyszczykiewicz
> 
> Try to prounounce this !!!
> 
> i don't know that it is a real one or no, But it is much harder than what you Said.


I agree, but the Germans were fluent in Englsih, they didn't realise that Welsh people are part of the English speaking world, It is like a group of English students of German being visited by a guy from Germany called Grzegorz Brzęczyszczykiewicz and insisting he was completely German as was the way he spoke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Ha, ha ,ha.. that's true. It is not easy to pronounce this but for foreigners only. The forename and surname was used in a Polish comedy about WW2. I'll try to find that scene. Please give me some time..


Try getting a Japanese to say Edward Woodward

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Ha, ha ,ha.. that's true. It is not easy to pronounce this but for foreigners only. The forename and surname was used in a Polish comedy about WW2. I'll try to find that scene. Please give me some time..



OK here you are...


_View: https://youtu.be/MoRjRlYC8oY_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> OK here you are...
> 
> 
> _View: https://youtu.be/MoRjRlYC8oY_




Haji Fakkam Piadeh Shod!!!

حاجی، فکم پیاده شد.

IDK what does this mean in English. Sorry.

GT Says:

Haji, the jaw dropped out.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

IDK...?


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

In English it doesn't have to be a long name.

My sister in law is named Boatswain ....it is a maritime name and pronounced as sailors pronounce it "Bosun"

There is a place in Scotland where I worked called Dalzeill, and a famous politician had the name too, it is pronounced as the two letters
D L.....like Deeyel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> IDK...?



I Don't Know.

Abbr: IDK


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

I understand. Is it in the movie? I can't see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> I understand. Is it in the movie? I can't see it.


No.

It's my Reaction after hearing Pronouncing !!!

I wanted to write sth for German officer / Nco, but it has many bad words.

I've deleted.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

OK. I'm sorry for the mess. Just it's late at night here in Poland and I'm a little bit tired. Do you need me to translate or explain of anything?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> OK. I'm sorry for the mess. Just it's late at night here in Poland and I'm a little bit tired. Do you need me to translate or explain of anything?


Here is almost Morning.

0232 AM ---

and i should go to change Guards at 0300 !!!

Thank you.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)

Here is 1 AM. So have an easy shift there.

See you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Here is 1 AM. So have an easy shift there.
> 
> See you.


Thank you Sir.

A 4 hrs Shift awaits !!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> Haji Fakkam Piadeh Shod!!!
> 
> حاجی، فکم پیاده شد.
> 
> ...




Hi again,

Oh now I understand what you were talking about... the German officer tried to write down the name but having a trouble with the Polish pronunciation he tried to do that using of the German spelling. The Pole wanted to help him repeating the surname and forename a couple of times. This made the Gestapo officer more frustrated. So he shouted out at the Pole .. Maul halten ( in German of course ). In English it means "Shut up ! " / "Silent ! " or "Be silent ! " as you wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Oh now I understand what you were talking about... the German officer tried to write down the name but having a trouble with the Polish pronunciation he tried to do that using of the German spelling. The Pole wanted to help him repeating the surname and forename a couple of times. This made the Gestapo officer more frustrated. So he shouted out at the Pole .. Maul halten ( in German of course ). In English it means "Shut up ! " / "Silent ! " or "Be silent ! " as you wish.


Cheshch! if i don't mistake!!!

Yes.

Exactly .

Here i try to write his name In Persian:

گرگورژ

Gregorz

it is O.K. . No promlem.

No Idea for this Part:

Brzęczyszczy 

But last part would be:

کییوویچ

کی + ی +وویچ

KiyeWich.

This is what i hear.

Right or wrong, IDK.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 20, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Oh now I understand what you were talking about... the German officer tried to write down the name but having a trouble with the Polish pronunciation he tried to do that using of the German spelling. The Pole wanted to help him repeating the surname and forename a couple of times. This made the Gestapo officer more frustrated. So he shouted out at the Pole .. Maul halten ( in German of course ). In English it means "Shut up ! " / "Silent ! " or "Be silent ! " as you wish.


Similar thing happened with "Llewellyn" trying to spell it out, even perfect English speaking Germans don't believe what they are hearing can be correct, words don't start with two "L"s then you have W (double U" which is "Vee in German) throw in yet another two "L"s then "Y" said as "Why" in English but "i grek" in German. To add to the confusion Welsh is a very melodic language, most Welsh people are great singers. We never met anyone who could write his name down from being told and worse, if they read his name before they heard how it was pronounced they never ever got any where near to saying it correctly. It was frequently as comical as the video you posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)

You are right.... additionally the entire movie is just the comedy. Not only about Poles and Germans at the war but also about Italians, Englishmen, Yugoslavs, Arabs and French. Just all nations he met with while searching his way to the Polish Army in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2017)

I am so lost in this conversation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 20, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am so lost in this conversation...


I don't know how much German you learned while in Germany Adler but having to learn French German and Italian while on the job meant almost every day was a comedy, a bit like the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes, I speak fluent German and English.

I am just lost on this particular conversation here. Nothing wrong with it. I just don’t seem to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

Wurger said:


> You are right.... additionally the entire movie is just the comedy. Not only about Poles and Germans at the war but also about Italians, Englishmen, Yugoslavs, Arabs and French. Just all nations he met with while searching his way to the Polish Army in France.


Thank you sir.

Any other good Polish movies ?

No problem if they don't have subtitles.

And also serials.

Thank you.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am so lost in this conversation...


Why ?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Any other good Polish movies ?
> 
> ...



Hi,

There is a couple of them. However it is difficult to list all of them. All depends on your interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a couple of them. However it is difficult to list all of them. All depends on your interests.


my interests ?

History and culture. As well as military related stuff.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a couple of them. However it is difficult to list all of them. All depends on your interests.


 the only Polish movie I saw, is Katyn.

And I just cried.

God bless them all.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

pbehn said:


> I don't know how much German you learned while in Germany Adler but having to learn French German and Italian while on the job meant almost every day was a comedy, a bit like the video.



I felt French exam.

Instead, I learnt Russian, Romanian and Hungarian.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)

Well .. "Krzyżacy" ( Teutonic Knights ) can be for the beginning. It's a quite old Polish movie from 60'. But still it is a great film. Recently, it has been refreshed digitally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes, I speak fluent German and English.
> 
> I am just lost on this particular conversation here. Nothing wrong with it. I just don’t seem to follow.



the Adler ist means the eagle is.

No idea about last word.

Several German words I know ..

Strasse , means street.

Herr means sir or Mr.

Nase means nose.

And some ww2 stuff like Flak, Pak, Kwk and...


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Well .. "Krzyżacy" ( Teutonic Knights ) can be for the beginning. It's a quite old Polish movie from 60'. But still it is a great film. Recently, it has been refreshed digitally.


Thank you sir.

I'll watch it when I have good Internet.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

Wurger
,

Sir, May I know have you ever visited Polish cemetery in Tehran?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)

No I haven't. Unfortunately servicing in the Polish Air Force I didn't have much of spare time to travell abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 20, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> I felt French exam.
> 
> Instead, I learnt Russian, Romanian and Hungarian.





ARTESH said:


> the Adler ist means the eagle is.
> 
> No idea about last word.
> 
> ...


English comes from German. Der adler ist ge landert = The eagle has landed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

Wurger said:


> No I haven't. Unfortunately servicing in the Polish Air Force I didn't have mauch of spare time to travell abroad.


and now ?

Can you travelling outside country?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)

Nope.. because of my health problems. Until I can get them sorted out I have to stay here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

pbehn said:


> English comes from German. Der adler ist ge landert = The eagle has landed


Danke.

Unfortunately, we don't have eagles.

But we have tigers, phantoms, tomcats.

But we call our pilots eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Nope.. because of my health problems. Until I can get them sorted out I have to stay here.


Really sad news sir.

I hope you heal ASAP.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)

THX. I hope too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 20, 2017)

ARTESH said:


> I felt French exam.
> 
> Instead, I learnt Russian, Romanian and Hungarian.


I was so bad at languages I was not allowed to take an exam, however things are different when you actually live in a country. I worked in Russia for a while in a town called Vyksa, my German co workers told their children they were in Moscow because Vyksa as pronounced in Russian in an obscene word in German .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2017)

pbehn said:


> I was so bad at languages I was not allowed to take an exam, however things are different when you actually live in a country. I worked in Russia for a while in a town called Vyksa, my German co workers told their children they were in Moscow because Vyksa as pronounced in Russian in an obscene word in German .


to be honest, I never travelled outside Iran.

One, I didn't have passport.

Two, I don't have enough money.

But I saw many foreigners in Iran and asked them many things.

Learning Russian and Hungarian, was a great point for me.

I am only person who talk Hungarian in Army.

For some reasons, we have lots of Hungarian guests.

But about Romanian, I really loved this language when I was a child.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 21, 2017)

Shab khosh,

Good night.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 26, 2017)

Some Persian messages from Telegram:

1- 

یه جایی هست توی زندگی که که دلت گرفته ولی مجبوری بخندی و شاد باشی، به میگن اوج بدبختی

2-

سخت ترین کار دنیا، چشم پوشی از کسی هست که به خاطر اون، چشماتو رو همه چی بستی

3-

ما شمارتونو سیو می کنیم که وقتی زنگ زدید، بدونیم کی هستین، جواب ندیم. وگرنه اونایی که خودمون باید بهشون زنگ بزنیم رو که شمارشونو حفظیم.

4-

خدا دایناسورارو آفرید تا سرش گرم شه. دید به اندازه کافی، وحشی و خونریز نیستن، منقرضشون کرد، انسان رو آفرید.

5-
ما تو نسخه آزمایشی زندگی هستیم، همونطور که می دونید، نسخه واقعی پولی هست.

6-

ربطی نداره سنت چه قدره، متولد چه دهه ای هستی، چه کاره ای، شما هر وقت بری لوازم التحریر بخری، همین که وارد مغازه میشی، برای چند لحظه، حالت خوب میشه.

7-

افسانه ها می گن: وقتی شب خوابت نمی بره، به خاطر اینه که تو، تو رویای یه نفر دیگه، بیداری.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 27, 2017)

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe - Wikipedia

what is your Version?

ده بیست سه پونزده هزار و شصت و شونزده هرکی میگی شونزده نیست هیفده هیجده نوزده بیست

Dah , bist, se, poonzdah, hezaroshast o shoonzdah, har ki mige shoonzdah nist, hifda, hijda, noozdah, bist

10, 20, 3, 15, 1060 and 16, who is saying this is not 16? 17, 18, 19, 20


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 27, 2017)

چو بخت عرب بر عجم چیره شد / همی بخت ساسانیان تیره شد

بر آمد ز شاهان جهان رو قفیز/ نهان شد زر و گشت پیدا پشیز

دگرگونه شد چرخ گردون بچهر/ ز آزادگان پاک ببرید مهر

به ایرانیان زار و گریان شدم/ز ساسانیان نیز بریان شدم

دریغ آن سر و تاج و آن مهر وداد /که خواهد شدن تخت شاهی بباد

کز این پس شکست آید از تازیان/ ستاره نگردد مگر بر زیان

چو با تخت منبر برابر شود/همه نام بوبکر و عمر شود

تبه گردد این رنج های دراز/نشیبی دراز است پیشش فراز

نه تخت و نه دیهیم بینی نه شهر/ ز اختر همه تازیان راست بهر

ز پیمان بگردند و ز راستی/گرامی شود گژی و کاستی

رباید همی این از آن آن از این/ز نفرین ندانند باز آفرین

نهانی بتر ز آشکارا شود /دل مردمان سنگ خارا شود

شود بنده ی بی هنر شهریار /نژاد و بزرگی نیاید بکار

به گیتی نماند کسی را وفا / روان و زبان ها شود پر جفا

از ایران و از ترک و از تازیان / نژادی پدید آید اند میان

نه دهقان همه ترک و تازی بود / سخن ها بکردار بازی بود

نه جشن و نه رامش نه کوهر نه نام /بکوشش زهر گونه سازند دام

بریزند خون از پی خواسته /شود روز گار بد آراسته

زیان کسان از پی سود خویش / بجویند و دین اندر آرند پیش

ز پیشی و بیشی ندارند هوش/خورش نان کشکین و پشمینه پوش

چو بسیار از این داستان بگذرد /کسی سوی آزادگان ننگرد​


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2017)

Q: what does "سر قبر ننت" mean ?

A: literally, it means "On your mother's grave !!!

Q: is it a swear word ?

A: depends on situation. but generally, Yes.

Q: when is it used?

A: when someone asking you : where were you? / where are you? / where are you going ? and you don't like to answer.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 19, 2017)

That's ideed "funny farsi"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2017)

Marcel said:


> That's ideed "funny farsi"


 The real problem is "Translation"

there is no Translations for most of Persian "phrases" like that.

for example, "Khasteh Nabashid" literally means "Don't be Tired" ... but in English, it is translated as "Good Job" or "Well Done".

another funny "Phrase" is "Tank you Very Nafarbar" as you can see, it's a mix of both Persian and English, Tank as "Thank" and Nafarbar is Persian for APC.

as you can guess, it's popular among Soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 20, 2017)

Here is a Persian Joke:



> میگن چرا درس نمیخونی
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They asked me: why you do not study?

I'm telling you now:

One year is 365 days. . .

Say So . . .

It has 52 Fridays, 313 days left. . .

Say So . . .

We have 50 days of summer holidays, it lasts 263 days. . .

Say So . . .

We sleep 8 hours every day. . .

It will be 122 days and would remain 141 days. . .

Say So . . .

Take an hour for ourselves every day. .

It will be 15 days and it will remain 126 days. . !!

It's been eaten for 2 hours and the feed lasts 30 days and it lasts 96 days

Average daily 4 hours of sightseeing with friends

Empty clocks between classes and commute to school and home

It will be 60 days and it will remain 36 days. . !!

Say So .

31 official anniversary holiday is 5 days

Well, darling, we're the one who gets sick four days old. .

I'll be a day.

What a chance she was one day my birthday. . !!

Finished and went!


I hope everyone is convinced

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 21, 2017)

Good joke ARTESH. Superb 

****************************
Mathematically, my quick calculation tells -

Busy days:
Friday 52
Summer holiday 50 but this includes 7 Fridays. So, 43
Official anniversary holiday 31
Sick 4
Birthday 1
____________________________________________________
Sub total 131

Sleeping 122 but this includes above 131. So 78
For ourselves 15 but this also includes above 131. So 9
Meal 30 but this also includes 131. So 18
Walking 60 and this includes 131. So 36
_____________________________________________________
Sub total 141

Grand total 272

Just for your references.
Hope you would not have any bad feeling about this

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 21, 2017)

Shinpachi said:


> Good joke ARTESH. Superb
> 
> Hope you would not have any bad feeling about this


hi, thanks.

No, I don't have bad filling.

But I think I missed something. 

I check it when i arrive home.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 5, 2017)

+ بگو روسیه
- روسیه 
+ شورتت طوسیه

/////

+ Begoo russie
- russie
+ shortet toosie

/////

+ say Russia
- Russia
+ your underwear is gray

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 10, 2017)

Only in Persian, you can have a very basic conversation using words originated from 4 different languages !!!

+ همه چی اوکیه انشالله ؟
- مرسی، ممنون

/////

+ hameh chi okeye inshallah ?
- merci, mamnoon.

/////

+ is everything ok?
- fine, thanks.

/////

Hameh chi = everything, Persian

Ok = ok, English

Inshallah = if god wants, Arabic

Merci = thank you, French

Mamnoon = Thank you, Arabic

I wish you good luck !!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 10, 2017)

A joke for our military veterans as well as current soldiers ...

Iranian Army Weekend menu:

Breakfast: غذای وحدت = unity food
Launch: خورشت وحشت = fear stew
Dinner: دمپایی نفرت = hatred sandal

Thank you all those who served your country.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 11, 2017)

Quote of day ...

"Our century is not a seashell,
it is sand ...

It is not poem,
it is epic ..."​
Karapet "Karo" Derderian
1925 - 2007
Armeno-Iranian writer and poet

In Persian:

قرن ما صدف نیست،
ماسه است ...

غزل نیست،
حماسه است ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2017)

We say it like -

The flowing river never stops and yet the water never stays the same.
Foam floats upon the pools, scattering, re-forming, never lingering long.
So it is with man and all his dwelling places here on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 12, 2017)

You know you're a Persian when.. 
1. A visa is not a credit card. 
2. You refer to your dad's friends as Amu 
3. You have an endless supply of pistachios, dates, and pumpkin seeds.. 
4. Your parents say you're becoming Americanized anytime you get into trouble. 
5. You curse at your teachers or strangers in Farsi. 
6. You can spot another Persian a mile away and they have spotted you because they keep staring. 
7. After a family meal, the women fight to death over who should wash the dishes while the men sit on their behinds and discuss politics, waiting for their coffee/tea. 
8. Your parents want you to become a doctor or engineer. 
9.You use your forehead and eyebrow(s) to point something out.
10. Your mother yells at the top of her lungs to call you to dinner even if you're in the next room. 
11. You have at least thirty cousins. 
12. You arrive one or two hours late to a party and think it's normal. 
13. You are standing next to the largest suitcases at the Airport 
14. You talk for an hour at the front door when leaving someone's house. 
15. You say bye 17 times on the phone. 
16. When your parents meet strangers and talk for a few minutes, you discover they know one of your uncles back home. 
17. Your parents don't realize phone connections to foreign countries have improved in the last two decades, and still scream at the top of their lungs when making long distance calls. 
18. Your mother does everything for you if you are male. 
19.You do all the housework and cooking if you are female.
20.Your relatives alone could populate a small city. 
21. You still came back home to live with your parents after you graduate. 
22. You teach Westerners swearwords in Farsi 
23. You always say "open the light" instead of "turn the light on". 
24. Your parents drink 6 cups of tea a day. 
25. You get yelled at for talking when the NEWS is on.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 21, 2017)

This time, we have a Persian Joke, Translated to French !!!

_*Une vertu du foin est:*_
_*Fortifiant pour les nerfs*_
_*C'était toujours une question pour moi, pourquoi l'âne est si indifférent en face des affaires..*_

*تو خواص یونجه نوشته:*
*''تقویت کننده اعصاب''*
*همیشه برام سوال بود چرا الاغ اینقدر نسبت به مسائل بی تفاوته
*​Do you agree?


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 30, 2017)

*Education in Iran*

*They do not even answer the simple questions !!!*




دو معجزه از حضرت موسی را بنویسید

خیلی زیاد حرف می زد - عصای بزرگی داشت

حضرت عیسی چگونه خود را معرفی میکرد؟

به نام خدا، عیسی هستم

نام 2 سوره از قرآن مجید که به نام جانوران است را بنویسید

عنکبوت - قورباغه - سگ اصحاب کهف

حضرت زکریا چه نسبتی با حضرت مریم داشت؟

دوست پسرش بود

جنگ احد بین چه کسانی روی داد و نتیجه آن چی شد؟

بین ایران و عراق بود و ایران شهید شد و عراق (مفخودل عسل) مفقودالاثر شد​Write two miracles from the Prophet Moses

He talked too much - he had a big stick

How did Jesus introduce Himself?

In the name of God, I am Jesus

Write the name of the 2nd chapter of the Holy Quran, called the beast

Spider - Frog - Dogfoot Cowf

What was the relation of Prophet Zechariah with Mary?

Was her boyfriend

What happened to Ahad War and what happened?

Between Iran and Iraq, and Iran was martyred and Iraq (honey) was lost


Where are We going ???​

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 30, 2017)

Correct answers in Persian :

دو نیم کردن رودخانه نیل / ید البیضا / طوفان ملخ / تبدیل عصا به اژدها

من پیامبر خدا هستم.

عنکبوت / نمل / نحل / بقره

عموی حضرت مریم بود

Battle of Uhud - Wikipedia


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 6, 2018)

You think Persian is Easy?

Try to read these phrases:

منمشتعلبهشعلهعشقعلیم

منمننکننمیتنیبخونیش

وقتیفاصلهنباشهسختمیشهفهمید​


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 14, 2018)

یه سوال فنی !!!

سردار سرتیپ پاسدار محمد حسین سپهر

جانشین معاون هماهنگ کننده نماینده ولی فقیه در سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی ایران !!!

مهره ۸۴ ام زانوم پیچ خورد !​


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 15, 2018)

I bought 2 x 100000 IRR charges,

It costs 220000 IRR ...

It charges 174000 ...

I usually buy 8 gb, 1 month, for 170000 IRR ...

Now, this is changed to 120000 IRR for ...

300 MB ...

I really can't find any word for them in my dictionary !!!

Thief ? 

What should I call them ?


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 15, 2018)

هدیه شما 4 گیگابایت 81 مگابایت 942 کیلوبایت دیتا تا 1396/11/02 4 گیگابایت 81 مگابایت 942 کیلوبایت دیتای هدیه شبانه تا 1396/11/02 4 گیگابایت 81 مگابایت 942 کیلوبایت وای فای اول تا 1396/11/02می باشد.

Here is text for about 45 days ago !!!

And this one is that I'be received right now :

بسته اينترنت آلفا+ 30 روزه 300 مگابايت + 300 مگابايت هديه شبانه با 50 درصد تخفيف در استفاده از سايت هاي داخلي منتخب تا ساعت 19:36:17 تاريخ 1396/11/25 براي شما فعال شد. با پايان حجم يا مهلت زماني، بسته به صورت خودکار تمديد خواهد شد. براي لغو تمديد خودکار کد دستوري #8*100* و براي اطلاع از وضعيت بسته کد دستوري #0*100* را شماره گيري نماييد.


What should I say ?

What should I do ?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2018)

Just change your net provider.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Just change your net provider.



Impossible to change Isp.

If it was for PC/ home internet, there wasn't any problem.

I could change it ..
but for mobile, impossible...

Other thing, there is a huge difference between 4 gb and 300 MB...

It makes me crazier !!!

Meanwhile for home, I can buy 1 month, 8 mbs , 25 gb with 170000 IRR ! ...

There is a high difference again !!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2018)

I see. So may be a new deal with the provider should be. What about the current one? Is still valid?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I see. So may be a new deal with the provider should be. What about the current one? Is still valid?


maybe ...

Yes !

I've deactivated telegram, instagram, psyphone, YouTube and ...

Only Firefox is active.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2018)

I would check if your current deal isn't out of time. Perhaps that's the reason for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I would check if your current deal isn't out of time. Perhaps that's the reason for.


I used all my 4 gb and a little ...
It is automatically replaced with this one.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 15, 2018)

New update ..

I've got my first score !!!

20 of 20

آشنایی با تاسیسات گردشگری ...


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 15, 2018)

هر کی جلو بهرام وایستاد، پرس شد !
من اعتبار رپ هستم، رصدم کن با تلسکوپ

Whoever stood in front of Bahram, is knocked down!
I'm the Credit of the (Persian) Rap, watch me with telescope.

#Bahram - #Pashobiahamram


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 15, 2018)

Loving someone who doesn't love you, is like to wait for Ship at the Airport !!!

دوست داشتن کسی که دوستت نداره، مثل انتظار کشتی تو فرودگاه میمون !


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 16, 2018)

چشمانت ارتش هیتلر بود و 
من، لهستان بی دفاع ...

Your eyes were Hitler's Army,
And I was defenseless Poland ...


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 16, 2018)

تشکیل کمیسیون ویژه گردشگری از دستور کار مجلس شورای اسلامی خارج شد

رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی: گردشگری موضوعی مهم در کشور نیست و نیازی به کمیسیون ویژه ندارد

تقاضای تشکیل کمیسیون ویژه گردشگری با مخالفت دو تن از نمایندگان و تائید آن از سوی "علی لاریجانی" از دستور کار مجلس شورای اسلامی خارج شد.

در جلسه علنی روز یک‌شنبه مجلس شورای اسلامی، آقایان "علیرضا رحیمی" و "علی ادیانی" نمایندگان تهران و قائم‌شهر در اخطار و تذکرهای جداگانه‌ای اعلام کردند که طرح تشکیل کمیسیون ویژه گردشگری فاقد شرایط رسیدگی دو فوریتی در مجلس است.

با در دستور قرار گرفتن تقاضای تشکیل کمیسیون ویژه گردشگری، میراث فرهنگی و صنایع دستی علیرضا رحیمی و علی ادیانی نمایندگان تهران و قائم‌شهر در اخطار و تذکرهای جداگانه‌ای به رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی گفتند که این طرح فاقد شرایط رسیدگی دو فوریتی در مجلس است، لاریجانی نیز با وارد دانستن این اخطار و تذکر طرح مذکور را از دستور کار مجلس خارج کرد.

"علی لاریجانی" رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی نیز ضمن وارد دانستن اخطار و تذکر، گفت: کمیسیون ویژه در مسائل مهم و استثنایی کشور باید تشکیل شود در حالیکه حادثه جدیدی پیش نیامده است که مجلس بخواهد با طرح دو فوریتی به درخواست دوستان رسیدگی کند بنابراین طرح فوق از دستور خارج می شود.

منبع: ایسنا

@Tourism_Online

In short: 

Chairman of Iranian Majlis said:

Tourism is not important in Iran !

......

Yes, for them only important thing are arabs and islam !

Lebanon, Palestine, Syria, Iraq, Yemen, and other ones are more important than us!

Many things to say ...
But I try to be silent!


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 19, 2018)

Having several hundred thousands problems in our own land, 

These bastards, have built a 70 kg golden ship and sent it to Enemy's land ... iraq ...

Is not it called betrayal?
Aren't they traitors?

هزاران هزار تا مشکل تو خاک خودمون داریم ...
اونوقت این حروم زاده های کسکش بی ناموس خائن دزد عرب پرست خارکسده بی همه چیز ...
کشتی طلایی ۷۰ کیلویی برای اربابشون فرستادن ...

P.s: I only translated one of cuss words I wrote in Persian.

P.s-2: what you think?

Why Iran and its people are not important for them?

If your countries leaders done only one of these works, were they alive? 

They say that Shah's Regime was American puppet ...

But now, we are arabs slave ...

When we were Americans puppet, we had best army ...

But now? What should I be proud of being arabs slave?

Making terrorists?
Sanctions?
Unemployed people?
Human/women/religious rights?
Our army equipment?
Our borders?
What?

Why my life has to be ruining for your unstoppable help to terrorists?

Terrorists kill our border guards ...
You say nothing ...


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucky13
:

تولد ... تولد ... تولدت مبارک ...
بیا شمارو فوت کن که ۱۲۰ سال زنده باشی 

Happy birthday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2018)

Many thanks Artesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> Many thanks Artesh!


you're welcome.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 30, 2018)

Reffers to here!!!

16 USD = ~ 52000 IRR ... not bad for Iran!
as Museum Guide, i am paid only 3 USD per hour!!!
10 days, 7:30 AM - 6 PM, each day!!!


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 30, 2018)

درس خوندن یه ایرانی:

این که نمیاد!
این که حذفه!
اینم که بلدم!
اینم که طولانیه!
اینم که تقلب می کنم!
اینم که از ممد / فاطی می پرسم!

تموم شد!

شمام اینجوری درس خوندید؟

---

When an Iranian studying lectures for exam!!!

I know that!
This one is long!
I ask this from Mamad!
I cheat this one!

Finished!

have you studied same way?


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 3, 2018)

ما آدمای جالبی هستیم

مرگ بر همه کشورا میگیم .....بعد برنج هندی را با گوشت برزیلی در ظروف ایتالیایی روی اجاق گاز آلمانی می پزیم و با قاشق استیل فرانسوی در لباس ترکیه ای و با ژست انگلیسی با نوشابه اسرائیلی و دسر مکزیکی، زیر چادر سیاه ژاپنی در منزلی با اجناس چینی، کنار مبل لهستانی و تلویزیون کره ای، با نگاه به بی بی سی میخوریم و دعا را عربی میخوانیم

حقیقتا عاشقتم ایران​We are interesting Human beings!!!

We say "Death" to all countries! 
then ...

we boil "Indian Rice" with "Brazilian meat" in "Italian dishes" on "German Owen" and eat it with "French Steel Spoon", while dressed in Turkish Cloth, with an English Jest (?) and "Israeli Soda" and Mexican dessert", under "Japanese Black Chador" in a house, full of Chinese goods, while sitting on "Polish Furniture" and in front of "Korean TV", While watching "VOA" and "pray in Arabic"!

I really love IRAN

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 13, 2018)

ﺗﺎ ﺣﺎﻻ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﮐﺮﺩﯾﻦ ﻫﯿﭻ ﻗﻨﺎﺩﯼ ﻗﻨﺪ ﻧﻤﯿﻔﺮﻭﺷﻪ! 
ﻫﯿﭻ ﻋﻄﺎﺭﯼ ﻋﻄﺮ ﻧﻤﯿﻔﺮﻭﺷﻪ
ﻗﻬﻮﻩ ﺧﻮﻧﻪ ﻫﺎﻡ ﻫﻤﻪ ﭼﯽ ﺩﺍﺭﻥ ﺟﺰ ﻗﻬﻮﻩ. 
کولرگازی و آبی با برق کار میکنن!
اره برقی با بنزین کار میکنه!
سه تار ۴ تا تار دار!
هفت تیر ۶ تا تیر داره!
صائب تبریزی هم اصفهانیه!
ﻣﻤﻠﮑﺖ ﻧﯿﺴﺖ که محل غافل گیریه
واقعا هیچی سر جاش نیست!!!​


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 13, 2018)

Friendly Fire is not always happened in CS or Reality ...
Sometime like this, you "Dis" yourself!!!







بالا: بازم میاد صدای الله و اکبر اذان ... (بهرام - )

پایین: راه نداره تو مغز من، هیچ عامل مقدس (بهرام - مافیای مخفی(

Baazam Miad Sedaye Allahu Akbar -e Azoon
vs.
Rah Nadare too maqz -e man, Hich Amel -e Moqaddas

Again, I hear sound of "Azaan"
vs.
In my mind, Nothing is Holy!

---

Goddammit, Friendly Fire !!!


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 15, 2018)

چون زنم، بهم زدن توسری
دم ساحل، تو با شورت، من با مانتو روسری

پوریا پوتک و سوگند --- اون دهقان فداکار کو؟


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 16, 2018)

یاد گرفتم از شکستام تو راه مردن
یه عمره مردم، پس باکی نیست از مردن

امیتو - قطره

Yad gereftam az shekastaam too rah -e mordan
Ye omre Mordam, Pas Baki nist az mordan

Emitu - Ghatreh

I've learnt from failed attempts on the way of death
I've been dead for a while, I'm not afraid of death

Emitu - Ghatreh (litteally: Drop (of blood or liquids))


----------



## ARTESH (May 19, 2018)

«خواب مرگی است جزیی و مرگ خوابی کلی.»
قابوسنامه؛ عنصرالمعالی کیکاووس ابن اسکدر

"Sleep is a partial death and the death of a general sleeping."
- Qabusnameh , Keikavus ibn Eskandar (1083 A.D.)

Qabus-Nama - Wikipedia
Keikavus - Wikipedia

What do you think ???

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 11, 2018)

شیطان هرکاری کرد آدم سیب نخورد
.
.
.
رو کرد به حوا گفت بخور واسه پوستت خوبه

---

Satan had done everything, but Adam didnt eat apple!
.
.
.
Turned to Eve and said: "eat this. this is good for your skin".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 11, 2018)

شوهر : قوطی چایی کجاست
.
.
.
زن : شما مردا توی عمرتون نمی تونین چیزی رو به تنهایی پیدا کنید

چایی تو کابینت ادویه هاست، تو قوطی كاكائو که روش نوشته نمک

---
Man: where is tea?
.
.
.
woman: oh ... damn you, you never can find simple things!!! tea in in Chocolate jar, which is written "Salt" on it.

---
Personally, experienced it much!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## ARTESH (Jul 17, 2018)

Teacher: Define fishing net?
Student: Series of Holes which are connected to each other with rope ...

معلم: "تور" را تعریف کن؟
دانش آموز : مجموعه سوراخ هایی است که با طناب به هم وصل شده اند!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 17, 2018)

چگـونه املاء یــاد گــرفتیــم:
شیشه رو نمی‌شه غلط نوشت
«دوغ» رو می‌شه ۱ جور غلط نوشت
«غلط» رو می‌شه ۳ جور غلط نوشت
«دست» رو می‌شه ۵ جور غلط نوشت
«اینترنت» رو می‌شه ۷ جور غلط نوشت
«سزاوار» رو می‌شه ۱۱ جور غلط نوشت
«زلزله» رو می‌شه ۱۵ جور غلط نوشت
«ستیز» رو می‌شه ۲۳ جور غلط نوشت
«احتذار» رو می‌شه ۳۱ جور غلط نوشت
«استحقاق» رو می‌شه ۹۵ جور غلط نوشت
و «اهتزاز» رو می‌شه ۱۲۷ جور غلط نوشت…..!
واقعا چطور شد که ما تونستیم دیکته یاد بگیریم..؟!؟


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 25, 2018)

Meanwhile in Persian ...

NOHED = Norooz Hedayati

S.A.S. = Sayyed Asadollah Saieedi

GROM = Goruhban Romina Mohammadi

UNICEF = Yunes Seifollahi

UNESCO = Yunes Kohestani


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 15, 2019)

Any Questions? Feel free to ask.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 17, 2021)

Pin by Shaghayegh.Akbari on esalat | Persian poem calligraphy, Farsi poem, Afghan quotes

Literal translation:

Life is a notebook, full of memories...
Someone in deep night, someone under cold soil ...
someone is sitting rich in happiness, someone traveling with difficulties ...
We open our eyes, life is passing, what remains ...
is only GOOD DEEDS.

What do you think?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Dont get the point of the1 st qoute


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dont get the point of the1 st qoute



you mean this?



ARTESH said:


> ‏به تاجر اماراتى گفتم نقطه قوت كشورتون اينه كه از كل تاريخ و مشاهيرتون فيلم وعكس رنگى داريد، اولش ذوق كرد ولى چند دقیقه بعدش متوجه شد چى گفتم...



If yes, it is a comparison between Iran and UAE, focusing on how old are they. in other word, Photography and Camera are older than UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

This quote: Life is a notebook, full of memories...
Someone in deep night, someone under cold soil ...


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> This quote: Life is a notebook, full of memories...
> Someone in deep night, someone under cold soil ...


Sorry for my misunderstanding.

Someone in deep night, refers to lovers (those who are alive, could be correct too, somehow); and someone under cold soil, as you might guess, refers to dead.

the whole text is saying: it doesn't matter you're in love (or alive, somehow) or dead, or rich or poor ... at end, all will remember you with what you have done in your life time ... people remember you by your deeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 13, 2021)

ولنتاین چیست؟

کادو دادن یک خرس به یک خرس گنده!

😂😂😂

ولنتاین مبارک ...

---

What's Valentine?

A day to gift a teddy bear to a big bear!

😂😂😂

Happy Valentine day!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 26, 2021)

هیچ وقت تو جمع پسرا این سوالارو نپرس!

کجا بشینم؟ ، چی بخورم؟

جوابای دندون شکنی می گیری!!!

.
.
.

البته دخترا بدترن!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Never ask these questions from boys:

Where I seat? , What I eat?

You'll hear some shoking answers!

.
.
.

Girls are worse!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 15, 2021)

یکی از ملوک خراسان محمود سبکتگین را به خواب چنان دید که جمله وجود او ریخته بود و خاک شده مگر چشمان او که همچنان در چشم خانه همی‌گردید و نظر می‌کرد. سایر حکما از تأویل این فرو ماندند مگر درویشی که به جای آورد و گفت: هنوز نگران است که ملکش با دگران است

One of the lords of Khorasan saw Mahmud Gazni (1) in a dream in such a way that the whoke of his existence had been shed and reduced to dust, except for his eyes, which were still staring at the eye holes. The other sages declined to interpret this dream, except the dervish who performed and said: He is still worried that his property is with others.

from Golestan book.

1: Mahmud of Ghazni

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 17, 2021)

گفتیم عشق را به صبوری دوا کنیم
هر روز عشق، بیشتر و صبر، کمتر است!

سعدی شیرازی

Goftim Eshgh ra be sabouri dava konim
Har rooz Eshgh, bishtar o sabr, kamtar ast

Sa'adi Shirazi

We said to cure love with patience
Every day love is more and patience is less!

Sa'adi Shirazi

photo from "pixabay".


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 18, 2021)

عاشقانت همه نامی و نشانی دارند!
آنکه در عشق تو، بی نام و نشانست، منم!

هلالی جغتایی


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 22, 2021)

Written above my bed in Barracs:

"As i'm writing this, you are in your home... as you are reading this, I'm in my home"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 24, 2021)

Persian Poem from Baba Taher and also a tongue twister:



> Baba Tahir - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> اگر دل دلبر و دلبر کدام است
> وگر دلبر دل و دلرا چه نام است
> 
> دل و دلبر بهم آمیخته بینم
> ندونم دل که و دلبر کدام است



Romanized:



> Agar Del Delbar O Del Kodamast!
> Vagar Delbar Del o Del Ra Che Nam Ast?
> 
> Del O Delbar Beham Amikhteh Binam
> Nadoonam Del Ke Vo Belbar Kodam ast!



Literal English Translation:



> If the Heart is Heart-taker and which one is Heart!
> And if Heart-taker is Heart, then What's the name of Heart?
> 
> I see Heart and Heart-taker mixed
> I do not know who is Heart and What is Heart-taker!



دل = Del = Heart

دلبر = Delbar = lit. Heart-taker = Sweetheart = Beloved = Honey etc.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 2, 2021)

Here is another Persian poem from "Mehdi Soheili"



> آفرینش سربسر زیباست، زشتی ها ز ماست!
> چشم دل بگشا و صنع آن دلآرا را ببین!



Romanized:



> Afarinesh Sarbesar Zibast, Zeshtiha Ze Mast!
> Cheshm -e Del Begosha vo Son'a An Delara Ra Bebin!



Literal English Translation:



> The creation is all beautiful! The ugliness is ours!
> Open your heart's eye and see the creation of that sweetheart!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 14, 2021)

Text Written in the Photo:



> خمینی: شاه می گویده ما میخواهیم از خورشید چیز بگیریم، این حرف ها چه است؟



Related Text:



> از دوست مسنی پرسیدم: به نظر تو این وضعیت نابهنجار ایران از کجا شروع شد؟ گفت: برای چه میخوای بدونی؟ گفتم: تا برای اصلاح آن تلاش کنیم و یا لا اقل جلوی تکرار چنین آغازی را بگیریم.گفت: از این جا شروع شد که: خودمان کسی را انتخاب کردیم و دنبال او انقلاب کردیم که در قرن بیستم ... هرگز به پارک نرفته بود..تاتر و سینما و استخر و تفریح نرفته بود..بانک نرفته بود..رستوران نرفته بود..ورزش نکرده بود.. به اداره و بیمه و شهرداری و دارائی مراجعه نکرده بود.. مالیات نداده بود..عوارض نداده بود..دبستان نرفته بود.. حتی. کلمات. فارس ی رو با لهجه غیر ایرانی بزور. برگه میخواند در هیچ کنکوری شرکت نکرده بود..هیچ حرفه ای بلد نبود..هرگز برای کسب روزی کار نکرده بود..از دست کسی دستمزد نگرفته بود.قبض آب و برق ندیده و پرداخت نکرده بود..اصلا نمی دانست که تولید برق هزینه دارد. آبرسانی هزینه دارد.دوچرخه سواری بلد نبود.گواهینامه رانندگی نداشت...برای اولین بار سوار هواپیما شد و به پاریس رفت..وبرای اخرین بار سوار هواپیما شد و به ایران آمد..سربازی نرفته بودو... با تمام اینها به تشکیل جامعه ای فکر میکرد که همان 1400 سال پیش هم یک جامعه غیر متمدن بود!​


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 24, 2021)

Some useful phrases ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 26, 2022)

View attachment 655915


زبان فارسی خیلی جالبه

هم سکوت علامت رضاست،

هم جواب ابلهان خاموشی ست،

تازه آخرین سنگر هم سکوت هست

با این حال، سکوت سرشار از ناگفته هاست‌


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2022)

I am curious Artesh, in school is Persian taught also using the Romanized alphabet as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 26, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> I am curious Artesh, in school is Persian taught also using the Romanized alphabet as well?


For foreigners living in Iran, and Iranians outside the country, yes. But inside country, no. 

The Iranians learn Persian from 1st grade (7 yes old), English and Arabic, from 6th grade. However, you learn some very basic Arabic lessons through various religious books, before reaching 6th grade.

All other languages, including local ones, are banned from school, from 1st grade to 12th grade, when you receive your diploma.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2022)

Thanks! And thanks for this thread, its really cool getting exposure to your country like this.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 26, 2022)

However, at 9th grade, you can choose your field of study, there are 8 categories:

Mathematics and Physics , they'll become engineers, mostly. Computer sciences are the other popular one.

Experimental ; they'll become future doctors, nurces and other related ones.

Ensani (literally: Human sciences) ; they'll become lawyers, judges, psychologists and other related ones, also linguistics, historians, geography, literature are other various options for this group.

Arts, this one is clear, various artists. Has hardest entrance exams.

Work and knowledge ( Kar o Danesh) ; they'll become experienced Technical guys. Electrics, Electronics, various vehicle repairs specialists, and other technical fields.

Technical Experts (Fanni Herfe-ie) , this one has almost of sub-fields, including Tourism management, Hotel management, Silver Gold and Gemstone works and so many other things, including Handmade crafts, Carpet renovation, historical buildings renovation and so many more.

Naval science, this has only one school, in Bandar Abbas, and it's clear. Also only boys can enter this school.

Lastly, there are "Special Schools", including Firefighters high school, Army High School, Postal Service's high School, Broadcasting high school, and a few other ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 26, 2022)

Very informative post, Artesh. It’s seeing Iran in a totally different perspective from the usual outlets here.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 26, 2022)

SaparotRob
, 

 vikingBerserker
, You're welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 5, 2022)

Something very interesting about Persian Language:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 10, 2022)

These two stories, are very common nowadays ... I took these screenshots from the page of one of Iran - Iraq War veteran Pilots, Colonel Gholamreza Jamali:










In shortest way to explain: it's about some "typing mistakes" in law books! [and has relations with recent events]


----------

